# Fantastic deal on printer



## The_Traveler (Apr 5, 2014)

Canon PRO 100 PIXMA Wireless Professional Inkjet Photo 6228B002

The price is $398 for printer and 50 sheets of 13 x 19 paper *but* there is a *$300 rebate *so the ultimate price is $98

I have a show coming up and I can print all the pictures for the show, save about ~$200 on the printing alone and have the printer left over. 

This is a totally no-brainer deal.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 5, 2014)

Thats crazy!


----------



## shefjr (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow! Almost seems too good to be true. "No brainer" for sure!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 5, 2014)

I ordered one instantly and so did at least two of my friends.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 5, 2014)

I love my Pro9000, I can only imaging the quality the newer models produce!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2014)

Canon has been using those PIXMA printers for literally YEARS as a way to make sweet,sweet deals on things like their original 5D Classic body + 24-105-L zoom kit, and the same with the 5D-II. For people who are adept at "flipping" stuff and "e-Baying" stuff to get rid of unwanted merch, the PIXMA printer promotions have worked pretty well. The printer's fairly high retail price makes the equation seem pretty favorable for a lot of buyers; in your case, since you have an actual, demonstrable use for a printer, it seems like their offer holds extra appeal!

I think the whole printer business really is a case of the old "safety razor blade business" strategy. More or less it's a,"Give them the razor, then sell them the blades for life!" kinda' deal. I read a while back that name-brand printer ink, the actual,liquid ink inside the cartridges, retails for over $3,000 per gallon! *The profit is in the INK sales!*


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 5, 2014)

For sure the ink is a killer and the method in which they sell, in bundles with the slower used inks, is a real money maker for them. Yes, inks can be purchased separately as well. That said, the quality is screen perfect and archival.


----------



## runnah (Apr 5, 2014)

Then you might say..puts on sunglasses...they are printing their own money!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 5, 2014)

I totally agree with the razor blades/ink analogy.
What makes this work for me in the long run, past the need to print for this show, is that I often want to make just a couple of prints and the on-line print cost is relatively bearable but the mailing costs for one or two 8x10's becomes the deal breaker. 

I would love to accumulate an actual printed portfolio; there is something about holding an actual picture that is more meaningful than something ephemeral on the screen.


----------



## shefjr (Jul 22, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I ordered one instantly and so did at least two of my friends.



So Lew, I'm in need of a printer and it just so happens that this deal that you got is on until the end of August. My question to you sir is, how do you like it? Would you say it is worth the almost $400 if there wasn't a rebate or is it not even worth the $100 that it is currently on sale for? I would love to hear your input. I am in a similar situation to what you describe in your last post. I want to have an 8X10 every so often of our newborn and am under the impression that it would cost more to print one or two online. Any help and or your personal thoughts would be both helpful and appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, before you buy any printer you should always price the ink/toner as they can be more than the cost of the printer, also look for empty refillable cartdriges with reset chips or get an constant ink system for bulk printing, though third-party in is never as good as the original.

I just bought a cheap mono Samsung laser for £39 it costs £45 for the original toner cartridge, but you can buy a third-party  cartridge for £25 or buy the bulk toner and refill the original cartridge for £9 or even cheaper.

John.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 22, 2014)

I have one, and I love it! 13x19 came out fantastic!!! The only issue I have is you go through ink really fast and ink prices add up fast!

So I know its unconventional, but I looked into buying ink re-fillers in bulk. If it works, I'll save roughly $500 in ink a year.

Precision Colors C5B


----------



## shefjr (Jul 22, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I have one, and I love it! 13x19 came out fantastic!!! The only issue I have is you go through ink really fast and ink prices add up fast!  So I know its unconventional, but I looked into buying ink re-fillers in bulk. If it works, I'll save roughly $500 in ink a year.  Precision Colors C5B



What is really fast? Do you have a guesstimate as to how many 8X10s or 13X19s or whatever it is you print, per set of cartridges?
I personally would only see myself printing 8X10s a few times a month.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 22, 2014)

And how much are new ink cartridges?  I tried to search on my iPod and got nowhere...


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 22, 2014)

shefjr said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > I have one, and I love it! 13x19 came out fantastic!!! The only issue I have is you go through ink really fast and ink prices add up fast!  So I know its unconventional, but I looked into buying ink re-fillers in bulk. If it works, I'll save roughly $500 in ink a year.  Precision Colors C5B
> ...



I have never kept track of how many prints, but it seems magenta and cyan go the fastest, and obviously black.

I tried looking in the specs to see if it gives you a guestimate but it doesn't. I usually do 5x7 and then I'll do a few 13x19, so you can imagine how much ink those kill.

Its not terribly bad, but it does seem every time I go to use it, one cartridge is low.

Which is why I looked into the refill kits.




PixelRabbit said:


> And how much are new ink cartridges?  I tried to search on my iPod and got nowhere...


$99 for all EIGHT

Canon CLI-42 Eight-Color Ink Tank Pack 6384B007 B&H Photo Video


----------



## dl4449 (Jul 22, 2014)

Red River paper has a chart for Ink cost for all the paper sizes

Cost of Inkjet Printing Reports by Red River Paper


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 22, 2014)

dl4449 said:


> Red River paper has a chart for Ink cost for all the paper sizes
> 
> Cost of Inkjet Printing Reports by Red River Paper



It says "per ink", so since it has 8 different inks, you would have to multiply to get your total for one print since it has to use ALL the inks? I'm a little confused.

Per = $14.99
8 = $119.9

4x6
per = 26¢
8 = $2.08

8x10
per = 87.5¢
8 = $7.00

13x19
per = $2.7
8 = $21.60


I also find the 200 8x10 you get to be extremely off. I probably couldn't even do 200 4x6


----------



## keyseddie (Jul 22, 2014)

I got a Pixma pro 9000 for free when I bought a Canon product, I think the Markll. The smallest prints I make are 9x13 because with a 1/2" border all around and a 3" mat, they fit in a 16x20 frame although I never display framed prints that small. It's a good printer and works well with the hahnemuele papers I use.  The problem is it drinks ink and has little tiny cartridges. So you run out of ink a lot. So I end up printing everything with my epson 4880 pro or the 7600, because they are more cost effective, even in the small sizes like the 9x13.


----------



## shefjr (Aug 17, 2014)

My Canon Pixma Pro 100 came in Thursday! It is HUGE!!! Lol!


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep! Bigger than I thought too haha. 8x10 and 13x19 come out fantastic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shefjr (Aug 17, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> 8x10 and 13x19 come out fantastic!!!



I'm still working on getting it figured out. I've been doing some online research. I'm not sure that I am getting the best possible prints out of it yet. I may be being to picky. Lol! There was a review on youtube about how the images are "museum quality". Just seems like the prints should look better. I'm notice a lot of pixelation in the shadows. Also haven't gotten the colors to match what I have in CS6 yet. I'm sure I'll get it figured out though. It's just operator error.


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 17, 2014)

I print out of Lightroom, so I can't help in cs6. But my prints come out a little more on the magenta side than on my screen. So I just have to keep that in mind. 

The only thing I've done different is I invested in the refill ink package. From the link I posted above. 

Worked great, took a little figuring out at first but I finally got it up and running. Should save me a ton of money in the long run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shefjr (Aug 17, 2014)

I got it figured out. I use LR4 and CS6. LR4 for my quick adjustments and then CS6 for any spot healing, cropping, boarders, copyright type info (actually with what I'm printing I don't use this), etc. My prints come out a little underexposed still and a little bit more saturated but, I'm happy with the image quality and I'm sure in time I'll get the color adjusted properly too. 

Thank you again for answering my questions. You helped me make my final decision.:hail: I do plan on keeping a tally of how many prints that I do with the printer and will inevitably purchase the refill kit that you referenced.


----------

